# Hillman's Shrimp Coleslaw



## notthatdeep

Anyone remember this?

I got this from another web site...claims to have gotten from restaurant years ago. Not sure how accurate this is, but its good. I cut it down a little to use the packaged slaw at Kroger.


Hillman's Shrimp Coleslaw

one large head of *cabbage 
1/4 cup finely chopped Bell Pepper
1/2 cup finely chopped Onions
1/2 cup finely chopped Celery
1 cup Wishbone Italian Dressing ( I usually use half)
2 tsp Garlic Salt
1 tsp Garlic Powder
1 tsp Onion Salt
1/2 to 1 cup Mayonnaise (depends on how moist you like it!)
1 lb small/salad pre-cooked/devein Shrimp
Tip: busy schedule, it helps to buy *Fresh Express Coleslaw
and most groceries have chopped items! More time for eating


----------



## Texan2

*YES*

I do remember that, we used to go when I was younger. I always liked the shrimp in it. Thanks I'll try this fir fathers day.


----------



## notthatdeep

After a couple of trys I adjusted a little on the recipe for my own taste...as usual. I use a little less of the Italian dressing, substitute Zatarains seasoning for the garlic salt and use bigger fresh boiled shrimp...cut up a little. Also should let it set in the fridge for awhile after mixing to let the flavors blend...good stuff.

ntd


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Awesome recipe... thanks!


----------



## BOI Jr.

They (Hillman's) still sell it in their fish market.


----------



## great white fisherman

I used to drive from Dallas to see Grandmaw hillman. I stopped there a while back and walked into the old cafe location and then stood on the back porch for a while. Sure brought back good ole memorys. Me and granny used to hug all the time when I got there. She always came to my table. 

Heck the people there are not even friendly anymore. Sorry what happens from generation to generation. Some investor should build a new one.


----------



## Harley

Yea, 
Hillman's and the old Clifton's were the place to eat back then.
It is very hard to get fried seafood that good anywhere around the Houston/Galveston area.
How about John's Oyster Resort, anyone remember that place, it fell into the best too.


----------



## Freshwaterman

Hillman's was a great place to go to in the 1960s. My last trip was in early 1980s. I had a great aunt that lived in Dickenson till 1972 so we would go there on Sundays to visit her and eat there after church.


----------



## bzrk180

Hillmans was the first place I ever ate a raw oyster...I was like 4 when that happened. 

Will have to try this recipie


----------



## Jrch03

great white fisherman said:


> I used to drive from Dallas to see Grandmaw hillman. I stopped there a while back and walked into the old cafe location and then stood on the back porch for a while. Sure brought back good ole memorys. Me and granny used to hug all the time when I got there. She always came to my table.
> 
> Heck the people there are not even friendly anymore. Sorry what happens from generation to generation. Some investor should build a new one.


I don't know where u get your info from but that's my family if there is a problem with the service I would like to know what went wrong. If you got an investor it wouldn't be any good.


----------



## goldie

bzrk180 said:


> Hillmans was the first place I ever ate a raw oyster...I was like 4 when that happened.
> 
> Will have to try this recipie[/QUOTE
> 
> Me too!! yes those were the days !
> my parents would take our family there for special occasions , back in late 60's and thru the 70's. cant remember the last time we went, memories fading with time sad4sm


----------



## JJGold1

Jrch03 said:


> I don't know where u get your info from but that's my family if there is a problem with the service I would like to know what went wrong. If you got an investor it wouldn't be any good.


Relax killer, you responded to a 2 year old post.:rotfl:


----------



## tbone2374

Thanks, for the recipe.... Grandma Hillman was always there. Was a great place to eat... still good food?


----------



## Culpgirl

notthatdeep said:


> Anyone remember this?
> 
> I got this from another web site...claims to have gotten from restaurant years ago. Not sure how accurate this is, but its good. I cut it down a little to use the packaged slaw at Kroger.
> 
> 
> Hillman's Shrimp Coleslaw
> 
> one large head of *cabbage
> 1/4 cup finely chopped Bell Pepper
> 1/2 cup finely chopped Onions
> 1/2 cup finely chopped Celery
> 1 cup Wishbone Italian Dressing ( I usually use half)
> 2 tsp Garlic Salt
> 1 tsp Garlic Powder
> 1 tsp Onion Salt
> 1/2 to 1 cup Mayonnaise (depends on how moist you like it!)
> 1 lb small/salad pre-cooked/devein Shrimp
> Tip: busy schedule, it helps to buy *Fresh Express Coleslaw
> and most groceries have chopped items! More time for eating


My sister worked at Hillmans when she was young for many years and even lived across the street. She is gone now but I always remember the great coleslaw and even helped make it a few times with her.


----------



## Drop Kick

Looks outstanding


----------



## nazim

The recipe looks delicious and easy to make, thank you.

Mini Militia App Lock


----------



## Angrycast

would go good with hush puppies. thanks


----------



## rainbowrunner

14year old thread but they still sell it at the seafood market AND it is still good.


----------



## zari212

notthatdeep said:


> Anyone remember this?
> 
> I got this from another web site...claims to have gotten from restaurant years ago. Not sure how accurate this is, but its good. I cut it down a little to use the packaged slaw at Kroger.
> 
> 
> Hillman's Shrimp Coleslaw
> 
> one large head of *cabbage
> 1/4 cup finely chopped Bell Pepper
> 1/2 cup finely chopped Onions
> 1/2 cup finely chopped Celery
> 1 cup Wishbone Italian Dressing ( I usually use half)
> 2 tsp Garlic Salt
> 1 tsp Garlic Powder
> 1 tsp Onion Salt
> 1/2 to 1 cup Mayonnaise (depends on how moist you like it!)
> 1 lb small/salad pre-cooked/devein Shrimp
> Tip: busy schedule, it helps to buy *Fresh Express Coleslaw
> and most groceries have chopped items! More time for eating


Thanks for the recipe, I'll try.


----------



## johnny astro

Wow. I made this tonight. I've been missing out. Darn good! I cut back a bit on the mayo, salt and Italian dressing and added a little bit of boars head horseradish sauce and some Tony C's to spice it up a bit.


----------

